# Adding a second bathroom on a slab



## skidude (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking for some advice and ideas...

I have a few things going on. First off and top priority is putting on a new roof. I do not think this is something I am going to tackle, but will likely have it done as corrugated metal. Additionally we would like to insulate the 3 season room and add heat to it, using it to add a 3rd bedroom or make the 2 bedrooms bigger or...??? This step would be a year or two away.

I would like to in the somewhat near future add a second bathroom (ideally to include toilet, sink, and shower stall). While I don't want to limit my options, I would think if I knew where it was going to go, I would be wise to have the vent pipe placed in my roof for the bathroom before we get underway to avoid cutting into a new roof probably a year later??? Perhaps this is not a big deal?

I have attached a somewhat accurate (kind of) image of the floor plan. I would think that its probably easiest to put the bathroom in the closet area of Bedroom 1. Since there is plumbing running to the shower. I have looked at both waterless toilets and up-flow toilets...Anyone have experience with either of these? I'm also wondering if there is potentially room to run a sewer pipe where the shower drain is in the slab, but I wouldn't know that unless I ripped up the flooring. Would the shower drain be able to handle the additional water flow from a 2nd shower/sink? (Again not sure of the pipe size). Another option for the sewer pipe would be to leave the house. The road (and sewer line) is out the front of the house, which is at the bottom of the picture. 

A different idea would be adding the bathroom in off the kitchen water in the 3 season room once heated/insulated, but that would likely be much more difficult to remove waste water. 

One last final thought...Bedroom 2 is landlocked. There is a small window on the opposite wall of the door looking into the 3 season room....Not ideal. While I would likely be ok putting a larger window in there for light/safety the lady would like it to be connected to the outside. I guess we would consider moving some walls around if needed.

Any thoughts would be appreciated:thumbup:.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

OK. Since no one else has responded, I'll take a shot. Keep in mind I'm a relative newbie DIY'er, so if one of the regulars contradicts me, go with them.

First thing I would do is to check with your local building department about what is necessary to make that 3 season room into legal livable space. Depending on the foundation etc., it may take more than insulation. While you're at it, ask if that second bedroom without windows is allowable. You probably want to get the answers to these two questions before you make any further plans. 

Where do you currently park and enter the house? What is going to be your main entrance?

An more accurate scale drawing would be helpful. Along with load bearing walls. I really don't understand why bedroom #1 is shaped the way it is.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

We went through probably 20 designs for our own home addition before settling on the final one. That being said, attached is one idea for your remodel that gives Bedroom 2 a window, gives you a new bathroom (although it is windowless, you could add a sky light or sky tunnel, we have one in our new bathroom), and another bedroom or sunroom.

You could hire an architect or builder to do a design for you, and then DIY or be the GC, or hire a contractor to do the whole thing. If you are unsure, I have a discussion about this topic on my website.

As far as extending the drains and water supply for the new bathroom, this is a common procedure. You may have to cut a whole in the concrete floor of your basement and dig a trench to provide a new connection to the main drain. This is not too difficult a task if you are good with a hammer drill and a sledgehammer to break the concrete.


----------

